# 2017 yeti sb6 torq or 2021 trek remedy



## Mperucci (Mar 17, 2021)

Both bikes used in pristine condition. The remedy is 600$ more. I currently have 2018 remedy 8. Love that bike. Opinions???


----------



## Mperucci (Mar 17, 2021)

Mperucci said:


> Both bikes used in pristine condition. The remedy is 600$ more. I currently have 2018 remedy 8. Love that bike. Opinions???


The remedy is a 9.8


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

What kind of question is that? 2021 bike all day every day! Dated yeti? No way


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

the sb6 is way outdated


----------



## Mperucci (Mar 17, 2021)

senorbanana said:


> the sb6 is way outdated


After only 4 years for a 7k plus bike.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

Price doesn’t matter, 3 years is what it takes to make a modern bike irrelevant


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

The Geometry of the two bikes is actually pretty close and there is a lot more that goes into a bike then that name on the top tube. Where are you riding? What parts are on the yeti? How often do you break bikes? Does it make more sense to buy a brand new trek so you get the warranty? 

Not sure how big you are, so I took a quick look at the geometry of the medium frames. The wheelbase, and the chainstay length on the yeti are a little bit longer, so more stable at speed, but a little harder to manual. The yeti has a slacker head angle compared to the hi position of the trek. The Trek has a higher BB height so not quite as planted in the turns, but has more crank clearance. The trek comes with a fox 38, which I am going to guess is more fork then you need. The stand over height is slightly lower on the yeti while the seat tube length on the yeti is slightly longer so might be easier to get a longer dropper on the trek. 

A couple of things I would think about is, how many more miles are on the Yeti's drive train. Does the yeti have a nice Grip 2 damper on the fork? When was the last time the rear shock was serviced? Can you get a good idea of what the wheelsets of each bike weigh? The yeti probably has aluminum rims to the trek's carbon. The carbon is stiffer but will crack instead of bend. Do you have a photo of the yeti? 

What most people think of as "outdated" in bikes is the geometry. The only "modern" geometry on the Trek over the three year old yeti is the seat angle is 1.5 degree steeper in the high setting, but then you give up the slack head angle. It is less then a degree steeper in the low setting. To me it would come down to what my typical rides are like, how worn is the drive train of each bike and what color is the frame. post of a photo of each if you them. 

Best of luck, they both look like awesome bikes.


----------



## Mperucci (Mar 17, 2021)

Mperucci said:


> After only 4 years for a 7k plus bike.





bridgestone14 said:


> The Geometry of the two bikes is actually pretty close and there is a lot more that goes into a bike then that name on the top tube. Where are you riding? What parts are on the yeti? How often do you break bikes? Does it make more sense to buy a brand new trek so you get the warranty?
> 
> Not sure how big you are, so I took a quick look at the geometry of the medium frames. The wheelbase, and the chainstay length on the yeti are a little bit longer, so more stable at speed, but a little harder to manual. The yeti has a slacker head angle compared to the hi position of the trek. The Trek has a higher BB height so not quite as planted in the turns, but has more crank clearance. The trek comes with a fox 38, which I am going to guess is more fork then you need. The stand over height is slightly lower on the yeti while the seat tube length on the yeti is slightly longer so might be easier to get a longer dropper on the trek.
> 
> ...


the yeti is the Sb6 Turq xt components. Bike looks brand new. Guy said he rode it 2x. The trek is used as well. Rode the trek yesterday and left deposit. I have been riding the 2018 remedy 8. The remedy 9.8 is an upgrade all the way around and being a size m/l is the ideal size for me. The yeti has carbon wheels. Just thinking three years from now what would I have. The trek will have a 3 year warranty being I'll be second owner. Pretty much made up my mind to go with the trek. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

That is a smoking deal for that yeti. Wish I was a little taller. I would prefer the turquoise one though.  Is the trek purple?


----------



## Mperucci (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes purple. Not my first choice but pretty cool out in the sun.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

That Yeti looks great, and if it's only been riden 2x then that's one amazing price👍
Those were great when they came out and guess what.... it's as great today. I love watching all the YouTube reviews where every new model gets reviewed as though they're so advanced now that a bike from just a couple of years ago can't be ridden anymore LOL. I forget which big name bike builder it was but when asked about what new stuff he had coming out for that particular year he said something like "Same great stuff as last year, Newton didn't rise from the grave and give us new laws of Physics this year."


----------

